# Overseas application for a first child passport - birth records



## ber8 (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm wondering if anyone can share some knowledge or experience on precisely what is required when compiling supporting paperwork for an overseas passport application for a child (baby).


I understand certain documents not in English (marriage agreements, non-British birth certificates) must be translated individually into English by a certified translator. In addition they request antenatal and hospital records (and photos) in lieu of identifying documents available to adults. Since some such records can comprise many papers (doctor's certificates, test results, scans), I am wondering if one has to translate everything or whether they accept some kind of summary by translators - something like "we have seen original documents dated......issued by.....which state....."?

Any insight would be most helpful and appreciated.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

They need to be fully translated. You shouldn't need hospital records if you have all the legal birth and marriage certificates from Spain fully translated.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

We have recently applied for my grandsons first passport and although everything was already in English we did have to submit a list of documents which included antenatal, vaccination card, photos at various stages throughout the childs life.

Here is a list of documents required...

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/309171/OS_Guidance_Gp3.PDF


----------



## ber8 (Oct 18, 2010)

Thank you for such a quick reply! 

Actually we're in Morocco, where my child was born. I already have registered the birth in the UK so I have a British birth certificate however the list of supporting documents emphasises that [in lieu of identifying documents generally available to adults]:

"As well as the above, if you are applying for a Child First British Passport the following documents are also accepted. One of the documents provided should show a link to the parent applying and show that the child and parent are living at the address given. You must also provide a selection of family photographs of the child with the parents, named and dated over a period of time from birth to current day
• Parents’ identity cards
• Child’s school records
• Medical/hospital records (birth records)
• Mother’s antenatal records"


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Yes a lot of those documents are not available to infants so we just sent what he could...


----------



## ber8 (Oct 18, 2010)

Hertsfem said:


> Yes a lot of those documents are not available to infants so we just sent what he could...


I'd say lucky then that in Zim they were issued in English! 

May I ask you about the antenatal record you submitted - what exactly does this constitute there? I have a signed, stamped and dated Moroccan doctor's note confirming my wife's pregnancy, some brief detail, and the estimated number of weeks, along with a scan. I hope that would be okay although the scan is only stapled to the doctor's note and it doesn't contain any other identifiable info.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

ber8 said:


> I'd say lucky then that in Zim they were issued in English!
> 
> May I ask you about the antenatal record you submitted - what exactly does this constitute there? I have a signed, stamped and dated Moroccan doctor's note confirming my wife's pregnancy, some brief detail, and the estimated number of weeks, along with a scan. I hope that would be okay although the scan is only stapled to the doctor's note and it doesn't contain any other identifiable info.


Not lucky at all ber8, English is the first language in Zim regardless of what the UKBA say! The newspapers, road signs, schooling are all in English and if you cannot speak English you would not get a job! Strange we have to do an English test as anyone that could not speak English would certainly not be able to afford an air ticket to London 

I'm not sure about the antenatal record as it's my daughter in law as I have been helping with the citizenship for the child and her spouse visa. I would suggest that what you have would be ample. We also provided my grandsons clinic record for immunisation etc..


----------



## ber8 (Oct 18, 2010)

Hertsfem said:


> Not lucky at all ber8


No deeper offence intended - just a little selfish moment looking at the number of documents I need to get officially translated, and the consequential bill!

I'm going to proceed and see how that goes.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

ber8 said:


> No deeper offence intended - just a little selfish moment looking at the number of documents I need to get officially translated, and the consequential bill!
> 
> I'm going to proceed and see how that goes.



Good luck with that! Will you be sending the application to UK?

I found this yesterday that said the processing time was 3 weeks. Lots of conflicting information on that one it seems...

https://www.gov.uk/get-a-child-passport/your-childs-first-passport


----------



## ber8 (Oct 18, 2010)

Oh, I didn't think there was any option. The gov.uk website says to make the application in person here. In our case, it will be in Rabat, Morocco and they estimate at least 6 weeks but at least I don't think I'll have to part with any original documents.

Anyway, thank you. I try to come back to forum posts to return any relevant info or discoveries. I hope to do that in due course.


----------



## bluetail14 (Jan 21, 2014)

i have a concern over this too..got loads of antenatal records. 
If u cant send in ur passport - from my country a childs first passport application takes 12 weeks to process - can u send a notarised copy of my and husband passport instead?


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

please ; if you have already picked your child's passport ; can yu tell me how long did it take


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

There is no point in comparing any processing times to this old thread as these were posted during the time of the backlog last year..


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

so this has b een changed now ?


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Here are the current processing times..


https://www.gov.uk/overseas-passports


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Thank you alot


----------

